# Reparar mando cierre centralizado Seat Ibiza



## gongonni (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola foreros! Hoy vengo a vosotros en busca de sabiduría "del experto", osea vosotros, los entendidos en el tema en comparacion a mi, que soy un "iniciado".

Os cuento: Tengo un coche (seat ibiza del 2000) comprado de segunda mano hace un año. El mando (mando por radiofrecuencia a 433,92 Mhz de SIEMENS) venía "roto" o "defectuoso" por decirlo de algun modo. La llave en cuestión es ésta (aunque la foto no es mia):

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/llavetoledo9pk.jpg/

Si le das al botón de abrir o cerrar, hace la luz roja pero el coche no responde. Le cambié las pilas y todo. Pero el problema no eran las pilas. Asi que decidí abrirlo para intentar repararlo. A continuación os muestro el mando abierto y os marco con rojo varias cosas que comento.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/cimg46922.jpg/

Ésta foto es la parte de arriba, la de los botones, la luz roja y ese rectangulo marcando los pins  que no se lo que es (si alguien lo sabe, estaré agradecido que me lo diga).

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/cimg47013.jpg/

Y aqui la parte de abajo, con el chip programado y otro "rectangulo" que tampoco sé lo que es (lo mismo que antes, si alguien sabe que es, estaré encantado de que me lo diga) marco en rojo los pines:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/cimg46943.jpg/

Bien, pues al no encontrar nada "raro", decidí repasar las soldaduras, por si alguna hiciera mal contacto. Asi que todos los circulos rojos, los repasé con el soldador, incluido el chip programado. Y funcionó, el coche abría y cerraba a distancia! Solo que el arreglo duraba un dia o dos (inclusive asi, había veces que no abria o cerraba a la primera). Intenté ir a que me hicieran una copia con chip, pero no ha habido suerte. No se deja copiar el trasponder. Ya lo dijo el chico, que las llaves de seat de ese modelo son muy dificiles y 1 de cada 10 le puede hacer la copia. He probado varios sitios con el mismo resultado, todo para evitar gastarme 100€ para una llave..

Os pongo las referencias de cada componente marcado arriba:
1.- S+M  R707  XL7
2.- 2.60 (M envuelta como el arroba @)f
3.- NEC 96672054  9925E3004

Dispongo de un osciloscopio de 50Mhz, Asi que ahí van mis preguntas.
1.- ¿Alguien tiene por casualidad el esquema del mando?
2.- ¿Alguien sabe (pregunto por desconocimiento) si en algun lugar del mando puede haber alguna tension perjudicial para el osciloscopio?
3.- ¿Podrian decirme que son esos 2 rectangulos que desconozco? (imagino que uno será el cristal y el otro, el emisor???) ¿Cómo puedo testear que funcionan correctamente?

Muchisimas gracias de antemano y un fuerte saludo! Si necesitan más informacion o tienen alguna duda, pregunten lo que necesiten!


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 9, 2012)

gongonni dijo:


> Si le das al botón de abrir o cerrar, hace la luz roja pero el coche no responde.



bien pero que es lo que no responde??, no abre y cierra las puertas o, ...no enciende el motor??(puedes aclarar eso?)
por lo que dices, podria ser el modulo de la alarma, no el mando, no te olvides que el mando es un transmisor, y en el auto esta el receptor, si este falla no abre ni cierra las puertas.
verifica si no hay ningun falso contacto, por ahi puede venir el tema...bueno eso pienso


----------



## gongonni (Sep 9, 2012)

Si, cuando digo que el coche no responde, me refiero a que no recibe la  señal del mando. El módulo del cierre centralizado DEL COCHE funciona  correctamente, he chequeado el cable y todo, desmonté las partes hasta  tener el modulo en mi mano. Es la llave el problema.

La llave  solo falla en la transmision de la señal cuando quieres abrir o cerrar a  distancia. El coche se utiliza cada dia, se abre con la llave y  funciona el motor, etc. Lo que falla es "a distancia".

Pasados  esos dos dias del "arreglo" (repasar soldaduras), el mando deja de  funcionar "a distancia". El repasar las soldaduras, lo he hecho unas  tres veces con el mismo resultado. Llegando a la conclusion que debe ser  algun componente que debe estar mal.

Tengo una tarjeta grafica  en mi ordenador con un problema similar (defecto de fabrica) que al cabo  del tiempo hace una micro-fisura en las soldaduras internas del chip.  La solucion a lo de la tarjeta es calentar la zona del chip al horno a  200ºC durante diez minutos y dejar enfriar. Asi que viendo el resultado  con el mando, creo que tengo un problema similar en algun lado. La  pregunta es cual.


----------



## gongonni (Sep 11, 2012)

He conseguido averiguar que el 1.- S+M  R707  XL7 es un resonador de 433,92 Mhz. Aqui teneis un datasheet, aunque no creo que concuerde. Os lo dejo como adjunto. El que me pregunto es qué será el "rectangulo" 2.- 2.60 (M envuelta como el arroba @)f....

alguien sabe lo que es? o saben como puedo averiguar si funciona correctamente el resonador?

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Sep 11, 2012)

Será una tontería, pero, ¿Has comprobado el estado de carga de las pilas?
Quiero decir ... Mira si despues de cambiarlas han sufrido descarga sin razón aparente.

Y otra cosa ... comprueba con un tester que los botones cierran contacto al pulsarlos.
He cambiado muchos de esos en placas base de ordenadores portátiles con el fallo de que "El ordenador no arranca"

El problema de tu gráfica está en las soldaduras BGA del chip, que lo unen a la placa.

Edito: Aunque dices que se enciende el LED, algunos de éstos botones son de doble circuito, es raro en un aparato tan simple, pero por descartar.

Saludos.


----------



## gongonni (Sep 12, 2012)

El conjunto de pilas da 5,69 V y los pulsadores son de circuito simple (haciendo el test de mínima resistencia con el multimetro, que es cuando "pita". Si pincho 1 y 2 pita. Si pincho 3 y 4 tambien. Pero no 1-3, 1-4, 2-3, 2-4, por decirlo de alguna forma)

saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 12, 2012)

gongonni dijo:


> El conjunto de pilas da 5,69 V y los pulsadores son de circuito simple (haciendo el test de mínima resistencia con el multimetro, que es cuando "pita". Si pincho 1 y 2 pita. Si pincho 3 y 4 tambien. Pero no 1-3, 1-4, 2-3, 2-4, por decirlo de alguna forma)
> 
> saludos



Son datos correctos. A ver si está corrupto el firm que lleva grabado el chip ...

Saludos.


----------



## gongonni (Sep 12, 2012)

no creo... justamente por lo que dije: Si repaso las soldaduras, el mando funciona durante un dia o dos. Asi que yo apostaria a que es algun problema con algun componente. Si pudiera hacerme un divisor de frecuencia, testearia un poco más con el mando. Pediría componentes de recambio, pero en la tienda habitual no venden SMD casi.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 12, 2012)

Una vez, cuando trabajaba en un almacén de importación eléctrónica, vino una partida de TV con DVD de esos que caben en la palma de la mano o poco mas.
Por entonces no estaban apenas vistos, y comenzaron a acumularse con un fallo muy extraño. La placa, con la caja destornillada, funcionaba bien, le ponias los tornillos y fallaba, hacias presión en ciertas partes de la placa y volvía a funcionar, soltabas y se venia abajo.

Pensé que era un problema de soldaduras, malos contactos o similar, así que repasé todas las soldauras de la placa incluyendo los componentes mas pequeños e inaccesibles a la punta del soldador, repaso de conectores, pulsadores, cables flex etc ... Y nada.

Llevaba una semana dedicando toda la jornada laboral a la investigación del dichoso aparato´, ya se acumulaban al menos 50 unidades, que en aquella época valian mucho dinero, eran aparatos chinos sin garantía para nosotros y cuando menos esperanza tenía ... Bingo !!!

La placa era a dos caras, y como sabemos, cuando hay que pasar de una cara a otra, las pistas de cobre muestran unos agujeritos diminutos que no parecen tener razón de ser. Son casquillitos de metal conductor que atraviesan la placa y comunican una pista con otra que hay inmediatamente debajo, son puentes, pero en vez de en horizontal, en vertical, atravesando el circuito impreso.

Resuta que por alguna razón, uno sólo  de éstos puentecitos ó casquillitos, no hacia buen contacto con uno de los lados de las pistas que debía comunicar, y se interrumpía la continuidad apenas la placa era movida, impactada o pandeada, volvía a hacer cotacto cuando quería.

Les quité el barniz que cubre las pistas y calentando con el soldador les apliqué estaño hasta que por capilaridad éste entró en los canutitos y los dejó soldados a las pistas. Siempre era el mismo canutito en todas las unidades. Así logré recuperar las ya casi 60 ó 70 unidades fallidas.
Abajo hay una foto que muestra los agujeritos que contienen el canutito de cobre que vá de lado a lado. Fallaba uno de los mas de 100 que podía llevar.

Para que veas dónde puede a veces esconderse el demonio de las averías.

Saludos.


----------



## gongonni (Sep 14, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por tu experiencia tiago. En cuanto pueda (el coche  se utiliza mucho y no siempre puedo tener las llaves cuando quiero..)  haré un repaso con estaño a los puentes entre caras. Tambien comprobaré  antes la continuidad en esos puntos. 

Comento luego como me ha ido. Saludos!


----------



## gongonni (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, me he dedicado un rato más al tema. He testeado la continuidad entre puentes y han sido todos positivos. Aun asi, he hecho lo que tu hiciste: Estañar el hueco y se rellena por capilaridad. Debo decir que ha funcionado -en parte-. Luego el coche se abría y cerraba a distancia. Para muy entrada la tarde le costaba un poco y ya ha dejado de funcionar...

ASi que sigo sin saber muy bien qué es... Al final me cansaré y haré como con la tarjeta: Todo al horno, diez minutitos y hmmm...! ¡riquísimo! jajaja

ahora en serio, se me terminan las ideas..


----------



## analogico (Sep 14, 2012)

comprobaste la continuidad
de las pistas



y no pongas el tester en beep usa en ohm


----------

